# ATDI, TMV, or SPARTA



## Takun (Apr 5, 2009)

GOGOGO VOTE.

ALSO, GIAT IS BOHEMIAN FOR GIANT, I SWEAR.

/CRUISE
/STEERS


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 5, 2009)

I've only heard a couple Mars Volta songs and from what I have heard they're only about half as cool/good as Arab On Radar so none I guess.


----------



## Takun (Apr 5, 2009)

Are you comparing them to a noise rock band?  :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 5, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Are you comparing them to a noise rock band?  :V



Yeah why?

Let's go through the list...

Irritating, yet interesting riffs? TMV (Yes)    AOR (Yes)
High-pitched singer?   TMV (Yes)  AOR (Yes)
Songs that make me laugh   TMV (No)  AOR (Yes)
Lyrics about assisted living making people horny  TMV (No) AOR (Yes)


You know, prog is forever but there is very little innovation nowadays. Take it where you can get it.


----------



## Takun (Apr 5, 2009)

wat

Anyways, At the Drive-In was better.  :C


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 5, 2009)

You know what Takumi?


Fuck you.



I listen to different shit. Shit that's never been done before.

Go right on ahead blasting that "post-hardcore" garbage in your grave, motherfucker.



*sigh* I need a fucking cigarette.


----------



## Takun (Apr 5, 2009)

Awwwww, go smoke one before you lose it bro.  :C


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 5, 2009)

I didn't mean to yell at you Takumi!!!! You know how it gets....beefin'....slingin'.....*hugs* 


Shit's rough for a little homie like me out here on my own.


----------



## Takun (Apr 5, 2009)

MAN.  Japan sure seems rough.  :C


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 5, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> MAN.  Japan sure seems rough.  :C



Well if you're not a Yakuza it's hard to hustle....


Anyways, not to distract, carry on with your little survey.



ç§ã¯ç§ã®ç”Ÿå‘½ã‚’ä¿¡ã˜ã‚‹ã“ã¨ãŒã§ããªã„ã€‚ æ€§äº¤ã—ãªã•ã„ãã‚Œã¨â€¦


----------



## Takun (Apr 5, 2009)

Need moar votes DAMN.


----------



## Aldog076 (Apr 5, 2009)

I Voted :V


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 5, 2009)

FOR SPARTA!!!

(I don't understand the poll)


----------



## Takun (Apr 5, 2009)

Sparta is a band :V


----------



## JerJer (Apr 5, 2009)

I just voted for the one I've heard. :V


----------

